# Mellow mood



## deraque27 (Jul 31, 2012)

So I recently made my first batch of wine. A nice blackberry. I'm very pleased that it didn't turn out terribly!

Now I want to make every wine there is to make. I want to try some creative things, since that is my personality. 

Has anyone ever heard of/had bob marley's mellow mood? It's a wonderful relaxation drink. The berry "soda" has a great taste that I think would make a good wine. It would take a lot of it, but there's a good bit of sugar in it. Some rose hips extract and hops extract. 

I'm wondering if any more experienced wine makers out there could do a little research and let me know if it's possible. Would the light carbonation prevent the fermentation? I'm still new at this, but I think I have a knack for it! Help me make mellow mood wine!


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey, welcome aboard!!, you may want to check out DangerDave's Dragon Blood thread in the Skeeter Pee forum. It's a lemon and berry blend wine that is easy to make and is drinkable in a short time.


----------



## deraque27 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello there! 

Thank you so much! I checked out the thread and the recipe. It's sounds good I think I'm going to try that sometime soon. 

I'm still really interested in making some wine out of mellow mood itself. I'm interested in the effects of the relaxation agents and what not. Any thoughts or insights?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 1, 2012)

I looked at the ingredients and didnt see anything in there that would prevent fermentation so I dont see any reason why it cant be done. Obviously you will want to stir it gently to mix in any added ingredients like yeast nutrients and such and in a big primary vessel so as not to have a volcanic eruption with the carbonated beverage.


----------



## deraque27 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you much! I appreciate you guys helping a newbie like me.


----------



## Rodnboro (Aug 2, 2012)

I've never heard of mellow mood but, if you want to experiment, there are several frozen concentrates that make a good, cheap wine. My favorite is Old Orchard Pomegranate/Blueberry.


----------

